# Asus Battery not charging



## NBILL (Aug 2, 2005)

I have an Asus U50. The 2nd battery is only about a year old. The power supply is about 3 months old. When it is plugged into the AC adapter it does not charge the battery. The first time this happened, we replaced the battery and it worked for awhile and then started up again so we replaced the power cord. It was working fine untl last week when it started to not charge the battery. Any ideas why this happens? Is the female plug in possibly the culprit?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Hello NBILL,

What level is the battery charged to? Also, when the adapter is plugged in does the indicator light come on?


----------



## NBILL (Aug 2, 2005)

The battery says it is 100% charged. When I pull the AC out to run on battery it shuts down when battery it shuts down. I put old battery back in and it says 77% charged and not charging, pull ac out battery goes to 66% and shuts down. I plug it back in and it charges up to 77%. Could something be sending a false signal that it has no power? All lights are on.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Is the second battery (the new one) an ASUS battery or a generic replacement?


----------



## NBILL (Aug 2, 2005)

it is an Asus OEM.


----------



## Michael Kennedy (May 30, 2012)

Hi Please try to turn on your laptop only with the ac adapter, take out the battery from your laptop, just keep it for a while, then pull in battery turn on the laptop with ac adapter. Finally let the power cord not plug in. If the case is the same, you should let a prefessional man to fix your laptop.


----------



## kaspersky333 (Aug 6, 2012)

just try this 50% of computers work if you do this
1)Take out the battery,
2)Remove main supply,
3)Hold power button down for 30 secs,
4)Put only power supply in, do not put battery in
5)Turn laptop on
6)Put the battery in.
and charge the battery for several hours...(up to full charge)
is this still doesn't work? time to replace battery or charger..
and also check your ac adapter...with multimeter if you have you must get 19.5V (depends on the laptop)


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Hello again NBILL,

I would follow kaspersky333's advice... Sometimes draining a Mobo of all residual power will fix odd issues.

I would also like you to check the connectors on the laptop and the battery for corrosion. You could clean the contacts on the laptop with a Q-Tip and 90%+ isopropyl alcohol... Just be sure to fully dry them before reconnecting power.


----------



## NBILL (Aug 2, 2005)

Thanks, I will try doing that.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Let us know how you get on.


----------



## NBILL (Aug 2, 2005)

No luck. battery shows charged, but when power ac power is removed it shuts down.
Could it be internal?


----------



## kaspersky333 (Aug 6, 2012)

sounds like your AC adapter is not giving required amps for laptop battery to charge..if you have multimeter you can check out the ac adapter it must give 19V 3.42A..
voltage=used for powering ON the laptop.
amps=used to charge your battery..


----------



## kaspersky333 (Aug 6, 2012)

CPUID - System & hardware benchmark, monitoring, reporting download this hwmonitor if it detects high wear level then you must replace the battery


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Yes, it could be internal. The motherboard has the circuitry that controls voltages to the different components of the motherboad and the "switch" that allows the change from wall power to battery power.

Usually, when the power supply circuitry fails, neither the battery or the charger work properly. 

HW monitor will show you the reported battery capacity. You could post a screenshot of the HWmonitor window if you would like.


----------



## NBILL (Aug 2, 2005)

It wont let me paste a screen print.
Temperatures
THRM 48deg
Core #0 52deg
Core #1 52deg
assembly 31deg
air flow 31deg
Battery Voltage 
Current Voltage 8.11v
Capacity designed 57200mWh
Full Charge Capacity 643269 mWh
Current Capacity 643269 Mwh
Wear level 0%
Charge Level 100%


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

According to HWM, your battery still has full capacity and is fully charged.

Have you tried starting your computer from it's OFF state on only battery power?

Did you check the battery contacts?


----------

